# Here at Myrtle Beach............



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Wife and I arrived early on Saturday and was able to wet a line at MBSP Surf. Brought in 10" whiting and lost some bait. Went to Garden City surf yesterday. Crossed 2 fish off my bucket list. 12" spade fish and Florida Pompano. Had 2 large fish on different poles. One bent the hook by 1/4" and other just popped it. Definitely had a Red Drum. Other maybe shark or foul hooked red drum. A young kid landed a nice red also. Looked to be in slot limit but didn't see up close. Surf was great fishing the tide going out. Not able to go today due to rain. Tomorrow back at it and will report...........
Kim:fishing::beer:

BTW- The bait of choice seemed to be fish-bites blood worms.............


----------

